# Pensacola Bay Fishing



## yddlhhd (Jan 5, 2012)

I did not see any current post about activity on the Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge. Is it still open? Is there anything being caught?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

i don't fish the bridge but I saw people fishing on it this past week. so it is still open.


----------



## yddlhhd (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks. I have not been down there in a while and this is about all I am familiar with.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

it's always open!!! no catch reports from me though.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

it is open and is actively fishing.. i dont have any recent reports but around this time year you can expect to catch probably some flounder, redfish, white trout, croakers, mangrove snappers, blacktip sharks, and various trash fish.. one things about that fishing bridge.. is they made it a lot shorter then original bridge so are limited on a better chance of catching fish because of the depth of water.. Last time I checked.. most of the depths are the pier are between 12- 18 feet deep.. which is not bad by any means.. but when I fish around 3mile I always have a lot better hook ups when fishing around the 22-28 ft range which is close to and around the bumpers in the middle of the bridge.. Their are definitely fish to be caught around there.. If I were to go fish the bridge this time year I would just do exactly this.. Go to Jo Patties and grab a couple fresh whole mullet and if you have a few extra bucks maybe a few bay shrimp head on.. but mostly I would stick to the mullet.. Cut it into 1" to 2" chunks.. fish with a carolina rig 1 oz to 2 oz egg weight depending on current. with about 15 to 30# leader, 15# for mangrove, flounder, trout, etc.. 30# for like redfish, bluefish, etc.. Use about a 2/0-3/0 circle hook.. if your are catching some mangroves you would want to switch the circle hook to something smaller.. Good luck..


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

That's great info Karma, thanks for sharing. I will be in PCola next week and am planning to get some fishing in there and have been following this forum closely as I plan ahead. I plan to fish next Wednesday some where on one of the area piers, where I do not need to have a license. I am leaning on 3 mile bridge since you can drive to your spot. I have never fished it though and your advice helps a ton. If I do not have luck there, I will try the PCola beach pier the next night. I will share my results here when I do. 
Anyone else willing to share more advice on 3MB fishing or your past results there would be welcome, thanks.


----------

